# Seafood Feast



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 19, 2022)

Our Albertson carries oysters but they been terrible.  Tried 3 times and all 3 times went into the trash.  Really muddy on outside and brown water and black stuff on inside.  Even the inside of shells stained.  Took one look yesterday and seen they where different so got couple dozen.  These where decent.  Cracked open a bottle of my Blueberry wine to try.  For 3 months old it pretty good.












I been craving snow crab for a long time but $20 lb to much.  They where on sale for $17 and I had a 20% off pharmacy gave me so went for it.  Normally I just steam and eat but seen this Lady's recipe got rave reviews so gave it a shot.  Really good and will be my new way now.  Search for HOW TO PREPARE THE MOST AMAZING SNOW CRAB LEGS RECIPE by  Let’z Eat Tiffany Suzette.  Got 3 more for later.







Than on to a shrimp dish I really love.  Coconut Lime Shrimp.  Simple to make and really tasty.  Got to have some crusty bread to soak up that sauce.  Saute Shrimp in olive oil couple minutes each side with salt and pepper.  Add 1 cup coconut milk, 1 Tsp sriracha and juice of half lime.  Simmer 5 minutes no lid and add cilantro.  I use the left over sauce to make curry the next day.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 19, 2022)

Brian , that all looks amazing. Great cooks. My wife would be in heaven with all of that.( I myself don't care for shell fish , don't care for the texture)
But I cook it all for her, and if I did this for her she would be a happy lady

Great job

David

Congrats on the ride Brian


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 19, 2022)

looks like some great meals Brian, love seafood also but don't eat so much of it anymore with the prices, maybe i need to move closer to the shore and get a little boat.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2022)

WOW Brian, everything looks delicious!!
But that shrimp dish really caught my eye!
Awesome stuff there Bud!!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 19, 2022)

Brian, you crushed it buddy!! That whole meal looks superb. Next time though could you give me a couple hours heads-up and set an extra plate /  bowl because I'd without doubt drive up there for something like that. Well done and congrats on a well deserved ride on the carousel.

Robert


----------



## sandyut (Mar 19, 2022)

I agree with the others.  Killed it!  Man that all looks great


----------



## clifish (Mar 19, 2022)

Looks great  Brian,  if i could eat shellfish I would be all over that soup and the curry the next day.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2022)

Wow Brian!!
That all looks Fantastic!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 19, 2022)

I can’t eat fish, but I can eat shellfish. I would absolutely devour all of that. Looks amazing!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 19, 2022)

Looks great Brian . Nice work .


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2022)

Phenomenal!


----------



## radioguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Brian that looks tremendous!  We love the shell fish here too.  If you are serious about fresh oysters then try 
*Island Creek Oysters* These guys are online and the price is not too much more than having fresh at a local restaurant.  The only caveat is you have to buy 50, 100 quantity.  Have Fun!

RG


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 19, 2022)

I’m so glad this made the carousel because I have a Pavlovian response every time I see it. It looks so crazy good.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 19, 2022)

Wonderful cook Brian, sign me up for the oysters and crab in a heartbeat! Homie don't do coconut. RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 19, 2022)

Looks fantastic Brian! I especially love the coconut lime shrimp. I ordered some oysters online that were unbelievably fresh on arrival if you are ever interested in their info. Congrats on the ride!


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 19, 2022)

Looks pretty darned good, except for the oysters - not a fan of cooked oysters.  We plan to increase the crab and shrimp when we make it!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 19, 2022)

Man Brian that all looks delicious! Heck of a job and congrats on the ride bud!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 19, 2022)

Dang that looks like a nice bowl of goodness right there!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 19, 2022)

Damn Brian that looks fantastic. Congrats on the ride on the spinner

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 19, 2022)

Looks great Brian and congrats on the ride ! 
Love some shrimp and oysters....raw,
steamed, fried.....

Keith


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 19, 2022)

Congrats on the feature.
I've got a bag of gulf shrimp that need cooking in a week.  Inspiration for a red curry shrimp dish


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 20, 2022)

Well heck Brian, I haven't cooked any seafood in a while. Now that's going to change. Very nice, buddy...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 20, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Brian , that all looks amazing


Thanks David


smokerjim said:


> looks like some great meals Brian, love seafood also but don't eat so much of it anymore with the prices, maybe i need to move closer to the shore and get a little boat.


I hear you.  The first crab in over 2 years.  Thanks


SmokinAl said:


> WOW Brian, everything looks delicious!!
> But that shrimp dish really caught my eye!
> Awesome stuff there Bud!!
> Al


Thanks Al.  


tx smoker said:


> Brian, you crushed it buddy!! That whole meal looks superb. Next time though could you give me a couple hours heads-up and set an extra plate /  bowl because I'd without doubt drive up there for something like that. Well done and congrats on a well deserved ride on the carousel.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert.  You need to convert Tracy.


sandyut said:


> I agree with the others.  Killed it!  Man that all looks great


Thanks Dave


clifish said:


> Looks great  Brian,  if i could eat shellfish I would be all over that soup and the curry the next day.


Thanks Cliff.  There is some coconut from can left and mix it up with left over the next day and add curry.  Delish.


Bearcarver said:


> Wow Brian!!
> That all looks Fantastic!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks John


Sven Svensson said:


> I can’t eat fish, but I can eat shellfish. I would absolutely devour all of that. Looks amazing!


Thanks


chopsaw said:


> Looks great Brian . Nice work .


Thanks Rich


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Phenomenal!


Thanks Justin


radioguy said:


> Brian that looks tremendous!  We love the shell fish here too.  If you are serious about fresh oysters then try
> *Island Creek Oysters* These guys are online and the price is not too much more than having fresh at a local restaurant.  The only caveat is you have to buy 50, 100 quantity.  Have Fun!
> 
> RG


Thanks  RG


Sven Svensson said:


> I’m so glad this made the carousel because I have a Pavlovian response every time I see it. It looks so crazy good.


Thanks Sven


sawhorseray said:


> Wonderful cook Brian, sign me up for the oysters and crab in a heartbeat! Homie don't do coconut. RAY


Thanks Ray.  


jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic Brian! I especially love the coconut lime shrimp. I ordered some oysters online that were unbelievably fresh on arrival if you are ever interested in their info. Congrats on the ride!


Thanks Jeff  


uncle eddie said:


> Looks pretty darned good, except for the oysters - not a fan of cooked oysters.  We plan to increase the crab and shrimp when we make it!  Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Ed


TNJAKE said:


> Man Brian that all looks delicious! Heck of a job and congrats on the ride bud!


Thanks Jake and congrats on that Santa Maria grill cook.  You nailed it.


civilsmoker said:


> Dang that looks like a nice bowl of goodness right there!


Thanks


gmc2003 said:


> Damn Brian that looks fantastic. Congrats on the ride on the spinner
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris


912smoker said:


> Looks great Brian and congrats on the ride !
> Love some shrimp and oysters....raw,
> steamed, fried.....
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith


Fueling Around said:


> Congrats on the feature.
> I've got a bag of gulf shrimp that need cooking in a week.  Inspiration for a red curry shrimp dish


Thanks Richie


GonnaSmoke said:


> Well heck Brian, I haven't cooked any seafood in a while. Now that's going to change. Very nice, buddy...


Thanks Charles


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 20, 2022)

Congrats on the well deserved ride! Beautiful cook! Man that looks incredible, I’d destroy that!


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 21, 2022)

YUM! YUM! YUM!


----------



## larroyo101 (Mar 21, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Our Albertson carries oysters but they been terrible.  Tried 3 times and all 3 times went into the trash.  Really muddy on outside and brown water and black stuff on inside.  Even the inside of shells stained.  Took one look yesterday and seen they where different so got couple dozen.  These where decent.  Cracked open a bottle of my Blueberry wine to try.  For 3 months old it pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 529410
> View attachment 529409
> ...


Have to try the coconut lime shrimp recipe it looks great


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 21, 2022)

That all looks great Brian! Wife has been dying for some oysters. Hey how do you like that red sauté pan? I have seen them on amazon and the reviews are all over the place. Thought about grabbing one for the price.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 21, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That all looks great Brian! Wife has been dying for some oysters. Hey how do you like that red sauté pan? I have seen them on amazon and the reviews are all over the place. Thought about grabbing one for the price.


My favorite is a Caannasweis 10" I have had for couple years.  Just as non stick as when i bought it.  I only use it for eggs.  Even scabbled slid right out.  I have had the Red KOCH SYSTEME CS CSK Nonstick Cookware 16 piece for about a year now.  It has been great so far.  Good non stick and very easy to clean.  I picked the set up for $123.  I will add stuff I looking for to my watch list and wait for a deal.


----------



## xonevoh (Mar 25, 2022)

A real feast makes me hungry !


----------

